# Please help - Rhodesian Ridgeback bit husband



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello,

I am not sure what to do and desperatly need help.

We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback dog called George who will be 4 at the end of March. We have had him since he was almost 4 months old and he was bought from a very good breeder.

We have a 4 year old son who has grown up with George, our son was only 3 months old when we got George and our son adores George. 
George has not been anything but fantastic with our son, 100% of the time.

Over the last month when ever my husband comes near me George has not liked it, he starts barking at my husband and jumping up. Normally my husband stands his ground, and George backs down.
George does not care when my husband picks up or cuddles our son, or when i pick up or cuddle our son. Just when its me and my husband.
However, on Friday night George was lay on his bed in the kitchen and my husband was making a cup of tea, i was talking to my husband and my husband put his arms out to hug me and George just jumped off his bed growling and barking (all we could see was teeth, like on a doberman on a horror film), and before my husband could say or do anything George had hold of his arm, George then lost his footing and fell off my husbands arm, but just jumped straight back up and took a chunk out of the top of his arm.
My husband managed to get to the kitchen door and get out but George was still trying to get to him through the door.
I dont know why but i managed to grab George by the scruff of his neck and drag him out of the way, he never showed any aggression to me and i got out the kitchen to check on my husband.
He had 3 bite wounds, 1 very very bad (had muscle handing out of it)
I had to rush my husband to A&E, the very bad bite wound was on his bicep, the hospital had to stitch it up as it was so deep but as it was a dogs bite they had to stitch it up but leave it open because of the bacteria in a dogs mouth.
They said it will leave a very nasty scar. He has to go back every 3 days to have the dressings changed and he has the stitches out in a weeks time.

Since then my husband has not gone into the kitchen where George is as he is petrified of him.
I dont think he see's him as George anymore. 
He has said that George needs to go incase next time its our son who would not of been so lucky.

I do agree with what he has said but George is not a bad dog (i know that sounds mental), our son has done to him what most toddlers do, pulled his ears, climbed all over him a hundred times a day, learnt to walk by holding onto his tail and George has never battered an eyelid. George adores our son and our son adores George, they are best friends.
My husband said that over the last month he has been a different dog when im not in the house, he is calm, relaxed and just not bothered by anything.
When i am in the house he moans alot, paces about and follows me around.

What have i done wrong to make him like this??

I will not hand him over to the RSPCA as i know they will put him to sleep, and like i said earlier he is not a bad dog. He is a member of our family. Its obviously something i have done, i just dont know what.
I dont want to rehome him, it will break my heart but i also do not want to take the chance of him attacking our son (even though i believe he would never do this).

Sorry for such a long post, i just wanted someone to talk to, to ask what you would do in my position and if you had any ideas on why he did this.
Im crying my eyes out writing this so im sorry if there is alot of spelling mistakes, i cant see to well through the tears!

Thank you for taking the time to read my post and thank you in advance for any replies.

Claire


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd get a vet check followed by referral to a reputable behaviourist if I were you for a problem of this severity. Many insurance policies cover this.

If you and your husband really cannot bear to keep George is it in your contract that he should be returned to his breeder? The breeder should be told about this regardless I think. Next step if he cannot go back to his breeder for whatever reason would be breed rescue. Both breeder and rescue will at least be able to offer good advice. 

Is it possible to keep George segregated at all at present? If not I'd perhaps consider muzzling him (basket muzzle) whilst your husband is around him and leave a house line on so that he can be moved around easily.

It sounds as if George has been giving warning signals for a month or so (for whatever reason) and escalated to a full bite as they were ignored.

What an awful situation to be in and I wish your husband a good recovery.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

That must have been very frightening for you both, I hope your oh is ok. I'm not sure what to suggest, is George like this whenever you and your oh are together, can you work out what exactly triggers him?

I am sure some one will be along soon to give you advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Claireglynn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure what to do and desperatly need help.
> 
> ...


Gosh how awful, I'm so sorry for you, your family, and George...

I agree with Dogless, you must let the breeder know what is going on, and I would hope the breeder would take responsibility and take George back. It's not fair to your husband to have to share a home with a dog he's terrified of, and it's not fair to George to have to live in a home where he is not trusted.

Contacting a behaviorist is also a good idea, you really need someone with appropriate credentials, in person, to evaluate the situation and George. There are a few things in your post that immediately jump out at me, but this is not something you want to give advise on over the internet. You need a professional in there.

I will however advise that you keep George separated not only from your husband, but also from your son, until you get him evaluated and have a plan for how to handle things. Please do not take any chances. 
Also, he will need a thorough vet work-up, and when you take him to the vet, please make sure he is muzzled.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for the fast replies.

I will have a read on his insurance and breeder documents and see if there is anything relating to behaviour issues.

I have found a Rhodesian Ridgeback website with a couple of numbers to ring for behaviour problems. So i will phone them tomorrow.

George is fine when we are sat next to each other on the sofa, it just seems to be hugs and a couple of weeks ago my husband flipped a tea towel at me joking around while washing up and he did not like that and started barking and jumping up.
I think its being over protective of me, but husband says its more like over possessive of me, like he owns me.

He is being kept in the kitchen at the moment, and he has access to the garden, which is where he will stay until something is sorted.
It has a dog gate on so he cannot escape into the rest of the house if he managed to open the kitchen door.

I have been into the kitchen several times and he is the same old George, i fed him by hand and he is still so gentle. Stroked him and he gave me his belly to scratch as usual. Its as if nothing happened to him.

I dont know whether to try and get my husband to see him again or not.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Ghastly situation. I agree with what has been said about a vet check and also you need a really good behaviourist - *NOT* anyone who mentions 'dominance' or being 'pack leader'!

It may be that if a behaviourist can explain *why* this happened, and how to manage the problem, that your husband feels better and a bit more in control. For now though, I would not try and force the issue re your husband spending time around George - better to separate them.

Really wish you the best of luck - please do keep us updated with how things go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Claireglynn said:


> I dont know whether to try and get my husband to see him again or not.


Please don't. Not without a thorough vet examination and CREDENTIALED behaviorist evaluation. This is a dog who has shown willingness to seriously bite your husband. These things don't just resolve themselves, they escalate. IOW, without professional intervention, your dog WILL bite again, and he will do MORE damage than he did the previous time.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Please don't. Not without a thorough vet examination and CREDENTIALED behaviorist evaluation. This is a dog who has shown willingness to seriously bite your husband. These things don't just resolve themselves, they escalate. IOW, without professional intervention, your dog WILL bite again, and he will do MORE damage than he did the previous time.


Thank you, i will not ask him to then.
I will also phone the vets tomorrow, but can they order a dog to be put to sleep though if i tell them what happened?
I am also researching good behaviorist's. If only Cesar Millan lived in the UK!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Claireglynn said:


> Thank you, i will not ask him to then.
> I will also phone the vets tomorrow, but can they order a dog to be put to sleep though if i tell them what happened?
> I am also researching good behaviorist's. If only Cesar Millan lived in the UK!


Please contact your breeder as well.

This is why I emphasized a proper behaviorist with appropriate credentials. CM is not a behaviorist, he is a paid actor with no education related to animal behavior. His advice is often misguided, unnecessarily rough, and downright dangerous. He would be the last person I would want a dog like George to depend on for rehabilitation.

If you or your husband have been following his methods, that might explain some of the issues you are now having


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I do like watching CM but i have never used his training methods, never really understood them and never had any real behavioural issues before to consider using them.
Just like the entertainment value of his shows.

O and yes i will try to contact the breeder.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Hi OP, 
Sorry to hear this has happened. Very sad situation for you, hubby, son and of course George.

You've had some great advice already. Here's my two pennies' worth:

1. Contact breeder to notify what happened. A good breeder will take the dog back or have some way of ensuring that they can take dog back and put him in a safe environment at least. Otherwise they will be able to advise of behaviourists/people to contact.

2. Contact your vets. Ask them to do a FULL blood panel (this is important- not just a quick/ precautionary check- the whole works). I would be particularly asking for reference to the results of his thyroid results, folate/B-12, red/white blood cell counts. Then you go from there. If his thyroid results look a bit suspect I would advise you to contact Dr Jean Dodds in the USA for analysis of his results (thyroid expert). If your vet has concerns re. tumours and such like- ultrasound may then be an option for further investigation.

This may seem a bit OTT, but I assure you it is not. If I correctly interpret your post, the problem has been gradually developing over the past month (which in terms of a four year old dog is a fairly sudden onset). Similarly the dog had never bitten before this incident and as you describe, on the one occasion it has bitten it has caused quite some damage (rather than just a quick lunge/bite/retreat). Sudden onset behaviour problems, especially aggression can very often be related to medical conditions or pain that we cannot see.

There are no guarantee but I would DEFINITELY be checking this.

3. Physical barriers: Safety. 
I would invest in a large dog pen for the dog. Since his bed is in the kitchen I would surround his bed with the pen, in the usual place. Either attach either end of the pen to the wall with screw fittings or securely attach either end together to form a loop. By using this you husband can enter the kitchen knowing that the dog is behind a barrier. Same goes for when your son is in the kitchen. 
I would also fit a lock on the kitchen door, to prevent your little'un from letting himself in and the dog out or vice-verser.

4. Muzzle train him. 
Muzzle Training- focusing on calmness - clicker dog training - YouTube

5. Hands-off- 
Your son especially, is not to touch him until you can get him properly evaluated. 
FYI on the whole, it's not a good idea to allow toddlers to climb, pull ears, hold on to tails of ANY dog. Even in a rock steady dog, if the child accidentally caused the dog pain, it may turn around at snap or bite, merely in response to the source of pain rather than consciously/deliberately biting the child. Child and dogs ought to have interactions that are 100% positive for both parties. Supervised training/games with treats/toys in which BOTH dog and child enjoy the game are much better. 
Since the incident with your dog and husband and the hint that there may be some resource guarding related issues going on, I would not be encouraging any active interaction between dog and child. No touching, no holding dogs toys/treats/food etc...

6. Contact a well qualified experienced behaviourist who has experience with dealing with aggression and uses humane/positive techniques. The APDT UK website and APBC and COAPE are generally good places to search for such behaviourists that cover your area.

All the best of luck


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs can act up behavioural wise if they have underlying medical conditions, be it physical or hormonal. So worth ruling out any physical problems with a through examination including an orthopaedic exam and CBC blood tests, including a thyroid profile as Hypothyroidism can cause behaviour problems including agression. Ive just checked and apparently it is a problems in Ridgebacks and the auto immune version that can make an appearance in early age.
Rhodesian Ridgeback Health Lymphcytic Thyroiditis

Rhodesian Ridgeback Breeder's Corner
Seems its well documented the above is just the first two sites on the subject at complete random.

Another explnation maybe too if there is nothing medical, is that attention can be one of the main triggers that can make dogs kick off and even fight between themselves.

Dogs can also resource guard, it may be food, toys or it can be if over attached to their owners even resource guarding them too which between the attention and the guarding you as a resource as he is over attached to you or more attached to you more then anyone else, that could be the problem.

The attack does sound beyond the normal of the usual growling and posturing that you often see, and if he didnt prior growl or give a warning it is even more worrying, as is the extend to the damage he did. It in all honesty more like the extend you would see of two dogs fighting over something or a resource. If he has an underlying problem though it could well explain the extent he went too.

I would speak to the breeder especially as you say they were a good one.
Also most breed rescues and welfares who have tons of experience in the breed and temperament would be a good place to get further opinions and I would also seek veterinary advice and get some health screening done too.

Meanwhile goes without saying prevent any further episodes by keeping Oh and your son separate until you have spoken to some experts.

Are your dogs seizures caused by Canine Epilepsy or Autoimmune Thyroiditis?

Behavioral changes associated with thyroid dysfunction in dogs.

Above is more on how thyroid can effect behaviour, ignore references to epilepsy as it can cause seizures too and is documents from an epilepsy website.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Some very good advice given.

Your vet should refer to a behaviourist.

Might be worth posting the name of the behaviourist here so you know you are getting a good one


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I cannot say thank you enough for all the fantastic posts and for taking the time to type up such detailed advice.

I have read up on all the links given relating to medical issues and told my husband about phoning the vet and his reply was:
"Thats fine but i really do not see the point in spending loads of money and time on vet appointments and behaviourists when he is going. If he stayed i would never forget what he did, regardless of why he did it. I would never trust him around our son ever again and i could never trust him again either. And its not fair on him". Husbands words not mine.

He also said he would be truely gutted to see him go as he loves him so much but nothing can turn back the clock. If it was just the two of us we would try everything, but its not and our son has to come first.

This is the hardest decision of my life and the most heart breaking, sorry for waffling on about it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Claireglynn said:


> Thank you, i will not ask him to then.
> I will also phone the vets tomorrow, but can they order a dog to be put to sleep though if i tell them what happened?
> I am also researching good behaviorist's. If only Cesar Millan lived in the UK!


Please don't go for any with CM - type methods. As far as I understand RRs are a breed that particularly do not do well with methods such as his.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Claireglynn said:


> Thank you, i will not ask him to then.
> I will also phone the vets tomorrow, but can they order a dog to be put to sleep though if i tell them what happened?
> I am also researching good behaviorist's. If only Cesar Millan lived in the UK!


Please AVOID anyone who is a fan of Cesar Milan. That type of approach could be incredibly damaging and traumatic for your dog and clearly your dog is stressed as it is, unfortunately.

You really do need someone who uses positive training methods.



Claireglynn said:


> I have read up on all the links given relating to medical issues and told my husband about phoning the vet and his reply was:
> "Thats fine but i really do not see the point in spending loads of money and time on vet appointments and behaviourists when he is going. If he stayed i would never forget what he did, regardless of why he did it. I would never trust him around our son ever again and i could never trust him again either. And its not fair on him". Husbands words not mine.
> 
> .


 This is a truly awful situation for you all. Your husband is likely to now be tense around George and yes, of course George will pick up on this.

This is just my personal opinion, take it or leave it: EVEN if you don't keep your dog, I think you have a responsibility to him to try and find out WHY he bit your husband. Because if it's caused by an underlying medical condition, who can guarantee it won't happen in a new home...?

I think any rescue would be hard placed to rehome a dog that had given such a serious bite. At least if you can find out WHY it happened, any rescue or new potential owner could be given this information and then make an informed decision as to whether or not to take George IF you really cannot keep him.

Again, I really feel for you and please let us know what happens - best of luck.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Claireglynn said:


> I cannot say thank you enough for all the fantastic posts and for taking the time to type up such detailed advice.
> 
> I have read up on all the links given relating to medical issues and told my husband about phoning the vet and his reply was:
> "Thats fine but i really do not see the point in spending loads of money and time on vet appointments and behaviourists when he is going. If he stayed i would never forget what he did, regardless of why he did it. I would never trust him around our son ever again and i could never trust him again either. And its not fair on him". Husbands words not mine.
> ...


Such a tough situation for you both. Your husband's attitude to it all is certainly very understandable all things considered. 
When your husband says that the dog "is going" is he referring to him being returned to the breeder and/or any very experienced/behaviourist contacts the breeder may have or PTS?
If the former is the case then I personally would think that the medical tests and behaviour evaluations are very important and will be essential in allowing the breeder/behaviour contacts to know what they are dealing with and how to place/manage him. 
If you 'know' what you are dealing with medically and behaviourally, experienced individuals may be able to advice whether or where he can be placed (perhaps in a home with an experienced individual who's personal situation means that he can be managed (medically if this is the case) and behaviourally and lead a happy life). It's a long shot and there are lots of clauses there but I think it is worth considering. 
All the best, definitely not an easy situation to be in.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I really hope you don't mind me asking this - but is there any chance that you are pregnant? May seem very strange I know........ but just his behaviour toward you having changed so suddenly.

I really, really feel for you and can't imagine quite how horrible all this must have been for you.  xx


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry didnt explain that bit very well, when he said "he is going" he meant either back to the breeder or to someone/rescue who specialise in difficult cases like this.
Neither or us would give him up to be PTS. Apart from this he is a great dog.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear about what happened. Truly dreadful. 

I think you should get your dog PTS. I can only imagine how difficult this is. 

I just asked my husbands opinion and he said the same as me

The bottom line is you can't keep him, as your husband (even if he eventually says otherwise to please you) will never be able to trust him. 

You also cannot rehome/give back to a breeder, a dog whom has caused such serious injury. 

Vet tests may well show something wrong. But even if that is the case your husband still has trust issues and you have to disclose this if you were to rehome. Who would honestly take on a dog with bite history like that?

Truly sorry for you. I would be absolutely deverstated if I were in your shoes 

Xx


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Claireglynn said:


> Sorry didnt explain that bit very well, when he said "he is going" he meant either back to the breeder or to someone/rescue who specialise in difficult cases like this.
> Neither or us would give him up to be PTS. Apart from this he is a great dog.


Apologies if this seems blunt, no offence meant at all, but a dog who has bitten this seriously is going to be really hard to rehome for ANY rescue.

I really would urge you to do all you can to find out *why* this happened. e.g. if it's a case of resource guarding (you being the resource!) then a good behaviourist could possibly work with George and see some great results. At least then a potential new owner could make an informed decision.


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Hanlou said:


> I really hope you don't mind me asking this - but is there any chance that you are pregnant? May seem very strange I know........ but just his behaviour toward you having changed so suddenly.
> 
> I really, really feel for you and can't imagine quite how horrible all this must have been for you.  xx


I thought that too!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I've not read all the replies but I would seek vet advice, there could be a medical issue causing this change of personality. 

It could be anything really, ranging from a health issue (neurological) to a behavior issue. 

If he does have to go, please seek out his breeder as she/he may want him back to try to train him ect. I can understand why your husband is scared of him, I too would be worried about him being around a child when his behavior has changed so drastically. 

Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> *I think you should get your dog PTS.* I can only imagine how difficult this is.
> 
> *I just asked my husbands opinion and he said the same as me*


Goodvic, I'm sorry, you're probably not going to like me saying this. Please don't take offence...
BUT...
An internet forum is NOT the place to be advising someone (that you don't know with a dog that you similarly don't know) to have that dog PTS. 
What your husband thinks is also irrelevant.

The only person who would properly be able to advise about the PTS option is a qualified behaviourist (experienced with aggression) who has evaluated the dog.

On an internet forum the guidelines for giving advise should be to "DO NO HARM". Basically, in aggression cases, suggestion of management protocols to keep everyone (dog included) safe, then ruling out medical problems and definitely contacting a reputable behaviourist!

Yes, the case the OP describes does sound v. serious, especially with the extent of the injuries etc but *it is not the place of posters on an internet forum to suggest someone to have their dog euthanized*. That is the job of trained professionals!



goodvic2 said:


> Who would honestly take on a dog with bite history like that?


It may surprise you to hear that there are some very experienced people (usually behaviourists) who will take on dogs with a bite history, with the view to rehabbing them and managing them long term. Their personal situations usually allow for such dogs to be managed where necessary and the dog is kept "safe" and able to lead a good life. 
Yes these people are hard to find sometimes but they do exist.

Don't get me wrong, I think the OP and all those who have posted on this thread will know that PTS is an option. However there are other avenues that the owner can look into which if successfully employed would mean that the dog would be safely managed.
As a poster on a forum you advise the OP of the range of options and to send for a professional. 
Advising someone you don't know to have a dog (you don't know) PTS is not a good move.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Claireglynn said:


> I cannot say thank you enough for all the fantastic posts and for taking the time to type up such detailed advice.
> 
> I have read up on all the links given relating to medical issues and told my husband about phoning the vet and his reply was:
> "Thats fine but i really do not see the point in spending loads of money and time on vet appointments and behaviourists when he is going. If he stayed i would never forget what he did, regardless of why he did it. I would never trust him around our son ever again and i could never trust him again either. And its not fair on him". Husbands words not mine.
> ...


Just re read your first post to see if there is any clues I missed, and one thing I didnt take in before was that you only mention that this has happened the last month from what I can see as to the behaviour when your OH tries to hug you or you him then the incident today of the biting, which Im not going to even try to deny was a serious injury, and far from a warning nip.

If it is correct and it is behaviour that has only suddenly happened after 4 years and before that he has been exemplary in every way, in all honesty that would make me more suspicious that something medical may be the cause to be honest, should it be that especially something like hypo thyroid once on meds he could be totally different.

Very good point too a couple of posters on this thread have made, is there a possibility that you could be pregnant? I have heard before of dogs exhibiting various odd and different behaviours to their pregnant owners.
As mad as it may sounds dogs can pick up on changes in our bodies and body chemistry. There are assistance dogs that can tell when an owner is going to have a seizure a good while before it occurs and are trained to warn them and get them to safety, there are also diabetes detection dogs that know when an owner needs there insulin injections and will warn them before it gets to critical levels, and there are even cancer detection dogs that have been more accurate in diagnosing various cancers in samples where normal testing has missed it. So it isnt as mad as it may sound. it could be possible that this resource guarding behaviour or over attachment to you if it has happened suddenly and recently could be something like that.

I can see your husbands point too, when you have been attacked and bitten badly it is a very frightening experience and having a young son too in the equation does make it harder still. I really feel for you and the dilemma you are in.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> Goodvic, I'm sorry, you're probably not going to like me saying this. Please don't take offence...
> BUT...
> An internet forum is NOT the place to be advising someone (that you don't know with a dog that you similarly don't know) to have that dog PTS.
> What your husband thinks is also irrelevant.
> ...


You come on a forum for suggestions/help/opinions

I have merely given mine.

Don't really see why I shouldn't 

I'm not masquerading as an expert so it really shouldn't matter


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> It may surprise you to hear that there are some very experienced people (usually behaviourists) who will take on dogs with a bite history, with the view to rehabbing them and managing them long term. Their personal situations usually allow for such dogs to be managed where necessary and the dog is kept "safe" and able to lead a good life.
> Yes these people are hard to find sometimes but they do exist.
> .


I'm sorry but the rescue centres are full of "problem" dogs. I don;t see behaviourists queuing up to take them on.

This is a much loved family pet and my opinion is that he should be offered peace where he will leave the world loved and safe. The op described him as *He had 3 bite wounds, 1 very very bad (had muscle hanging out of it)*

This is not a rehomable dog

Baffled as to why I am so wrong in this view.

I haven't take offence but stunned that I can't express my opinion....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

goodvic2 said:


> So sorry to hear about what happened. Truly dreadful.
> 
> I think you should get your dog PTS. I can only imagine how difficult this is.
> 
> ...





goodvic2 said:


> You come on a forum for suggestions/help/opinions
> 
> I have merely given mine.
> 
> ...





goodvic2 said:


> I'm sorry but the rescue centres are full of "problem" dogs. I don;t see behaviourists queuing up to take them on.
> 
> This is a much loved family pet and my opinion is that he should be offered peace where he will leave the world loved and safe. The op described him as *He had 3 bite wounds, 1 very very bad (had muscle hanging out of it)*
> 
> ...


i feel exactly the same , put to sleep.

it's okay saying ''don't do this'' but none of us are in OP's situation with a dog that cannot be trusted not to attack a member of it's family. all well and good suggesting behaviourists , thing is , they don't always work and give false hope and in the midst of all that going on the family still have a dog they are terrified of with a young child in the home...it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't really add anything of value, but I didn't want to read and run. I just wanted to offer my sympathy and say that, whatever happens, I hope your husband makes a full recovery and you both manage to get through this. 

I have just thought of something, which may offer a tiny consolation. We rescued Roxy about 18 months ago and she was 2 1/2 when we got her and had suffered abuse by her previous owners. I'm giving you the history because it is a different situation to yours. However, about 2 months after getting Roxy, we sent her to our trainers house for a test sleep over because she was due to be staying there whilst we went away. Roxy was out in his garden playing with the other dogs and she was called in. She refused to come to the point where our trainer had to go and get her. As we knew she was a little head shy instead of dragging her in by the collar, he went to clip a lead on her. As he did this, she turned around and bit him, taking a slice into his hand. Now, this was in no way as bad as what happened to your husband, but my point is more about believing there is hope after an accident. 

When I was told about the bite, I was utterly distraught, not to mention embarrassed. Fortunately for me, if it were going to happen to anyone other than me or my husband, our trainer was the next best option as being a police dog trainer, he's much more understanding to reactive dogs. He actually stood up for Roxy and tried to justify to me why she'd done it! I just assumed that she was doomed and (albeit naïvely) her only option was to be PTS and how could we trust her if she had that in her. 

Thanks to the same trainer and the support of additional training, we got through it. I'd never be stupid enough to assume that she wouldn't ever do it again, but neither my husband or I are scared of her and the incident is well and truly behind us all. 

As I've said, this is a very different situation to yours and not nearly as much damage was done, but IF you can get your husband involved in the vet trip and the behaviourist meetings, you may be able to get through it together. I can completely understand where he's coming from, particularly as you have a child in the house, but maybe when the dust has settled a little or when you find a reason behind why George did this (medical or psychological), your husband may be willing to give him a second chance. 

I truly hope you can all be happy. Please do keep up posted.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I have not taken offence by any comment, i am just greatful to everyone who has taken the time to reply.
George is not just a dog, he is a member of our family. I would not be able to have him PTS, i have spent alot of time with him today and the only thing he has been with me is gentle.
I believe the problem is ME, and only ME. As soon as he is away from me he is relaxed, calm, loving and gentle. The same as he is when he is alone with me.

I would love to find someone who is willing to take him on, because i honestly believe he would make someone a fantastic pet just like he has been for almost 4 years. But like someone has said i doubt there is such a person.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your predicament. It is an almost impossible situation and how to know what is the right thing to do?

If it were me I would certainly want to find out if there were any underlying medical conditions, but given the ferocity of the attack and the sheer size of a ridgeback and it's potential to do serious damage, I really don't think I could continue to keep the dog around my family. If it were just me and OH, then that may be different, but not if children are involved. Although, I really don't believe my OH would want to take the risks again, at all TBH.

I would be very surprised if anyone would willingly take on a dog with a bite history such as this. Even if someone did step forward, I would worry that if it all turned bad again, what would then happen to the dog?

The options, therefore, would be limited for me. 

Of course, only you can decide what you want to do, and my heart truly bleeds for you. 

On the other matter - I doubt anyone would base such a major decision on the word or viewpoint of anyone on a public forum, but if a question is asked, then I believe it is perfectly reasonable for all points of view to be voiced in a sensible manner.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Claireglynn said:


> I believe the problem is ME, and only ME. As soon as he is away from me he is relaxed, calm, loving and gentle. The same as he is when he is alone with me.


Although I understand that on the face of it, the incident and precursor to it have taken place where the dog is apparently guarding you, but please don't be tempted to simply diagnose this as the sole factor. There are things you can't see sometimes. Complex brain functions can be affected by even the most tiny deficiency of a certain hormone or organ function can cause a dog's behaviour to change. Similarly a behaviourist will be able to identify the things that most pet owners can't- complex behaviour patterns/triggers and underlying reasons alongside medical ones that will have caused such an incident. 
A case such as this one NEEDS thorough investigation. I would definitely be doing the health checks and full blood panel because as you describe the onset of the problem is sudden (past month) and he has never caused you such problems prior. I would also contact a decent behaviourist, alongside the breeder.

Left untreated/investigated, this problem will escalate.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

Claireglynn said:


> I believe the problem is ME, and only ME. As soon as he is away from me he is relaxed, calm, loving and gentle. The same as he is when he is alone with me.
> 
> I would love to find someone who is willing to take him on, because i honestly believe he would make someone a fantastic pet just like he has been for almost 4 years. But like someone has said i doubt there is such a person.


Resource guarding of owners (if that is what is going on here) is very common, and yes, can be successfully modified with the help of a good behaviourist.

However, what is NOT common in the scenario you describe, is the severity of the bite incident. Whilst lower level bites are relatively common, and often the prognosis for dogs who inflict lower level bites can be good, it sounds like your husband's multiple bite scenario would likely fit the description for a level 4 or possibly 5 bite. This is extremely serious, and demonstrates an almost total lack of bite inhibition. I don't know of any reputable rescue would would consider placing a dog who had this level of bite history, and in my opinion it would be extremely irresponsible to do so.

http://www.apdt.com/veterinary/assets/pdf/Ian Dunbar Dog Bite Scale.pdf

I am sorry to be so blunt, it must be extremely hard to hear.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lemmsy said:


> Although I understand that on the face of it, the incident and precursor to it have taken place where the dog is apparently guarding you, but please don't be tempted to simply diagnose this as the sole factor. There are things you can't see sometimes. Complex brain functions can be affected by even the most tiny deficiency of a certain hormone or organ function can cause a dog's behaviour to change. Similarly a behaviourist will be able to identify the things that most pet owners can't- complex behaviour patterns/triggers and underlying reasons alongside medical ones that will have caused such an incident.
> A case such as this one NEEDS thorough investigation. I would definitely be doing the health checks and full blood panel because as you describe the onset of the problem is sudden (past month) and he has never caused you such problems prior. I would also contact a decent behaviourist, alongside the breeder.
> 
> Left untreated/investigated, this problem will escalate.


I agree with Lemmsy all we can do on here is give you possible scenarios what may be causing it not what necessarily is the problem, and it could equally be a medical problem and/or behavioural. The only way to tell would be to get him checked and blood tested for possible known causes of changes in behaviour to rule that in or out, and then have a behavioural assessment too.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Given that George has been fine for four years, I would definitely urge you to go down the medical route to start with. Even if you and your husband cannot keep him, if an underlying condition is responsible for the biting, there may well be a lot of help available and a potential new owner may be very reassured.



Wishing you all the very best, please do keep us updated


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

lemmsy said:


> Goodvic, I'm sorry, you're probably not going to like me saying this. Please don't take offence...
> BUT...
> An internet forum is NOT the place to be advising someone (that you don't know with a dog that you similarly don't know) to have that dog PTS.
> What your husband thinks is also irrelevant.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Liked, and rep. First do no harm.

I am NOT against humane euthanasia for behavioral reasons, but I think it is highly irresponsible for anyone to recommend euthanasia without ever laying eyes on a dog. You just flat never know what is going on. 
I know of a dog who was brought in to be PTS for biting a child, turns out the dog had a crayon lodged in his ear.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> I'm sorry but the rescue centres are full of "problem" dogs. I don;t see behaviourists queuing up to take them on.
> 
> This is a much loved family pet and my opinion is that he should be offered peace where he will leave the world loved and safe. The op described him as *He had 3 bite wounds, 1 very very bad (had muscle hanging out of it)*
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree. I am shocked that anyone would consider rehoming a dog that has caused that much damage. Fair enough get the vet to check him over in case there is some obvious reason for his change in demeanour but if he can inflict that much damage he is not really a safe dog to own whatever caused him to attack.
there is a lot worse ends than humane euthanasia for a dog. Any vet I have had any contact with would definitely be recommending that.

I do hope there is not another accident with this dog.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What a terrible predicament to be in! You obviously love your dog very much and he has clearly never shown aggression to yourself or your son. There is clearly someurthing going on in his head regards your husband. If your husband is at work all day and your dog's main contact is with yourself and your son, then it would suggest to me that there is a bonding and trust issue with your husband.

I would think about muzzling him whilst your husband is home and encouraging him to engage more with your dog in a positive way. Who feeds and walks him? These are things that dogs associate people with in a positive way.

Im sorry I cant be further help, but please speak to a good behaviourist.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I don't understand how it can be a bonding issue. After me my dogs adore my nephew and niece most and they see them no more than once a week and often less. If it was one of mine that turned on someone like that I would want to rule out any medical causes. At least I could always muzzle mine if they had access to other people, so would have the option to go down the behaviourist route. If I didn't have that option, then I think it would be more kind to pts as they'd be distressed in kennels.I'm sorry that someone has to even consider something like this.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Strangly enough its my husband that took him for his walks most of the time and went running with him.
I work all week but my husband works shifts meaning he is at home all day with George 6 days out of every 8. 

At lunchtime i was attaching a dog gate to the kitchen door so even if he managed to open the kitchen door he couldnt get out just as id finished my husband got back from the doctors and as soon as George saw him he started barking at him, my husband stood there and George just kept barking and jumping up trying to get over the gate, so i shut the door and he stopped straight away.
Since this husband has said he has to go asap, he is not being scared to live in his own house.

Previously i had been in the garden with our neighbours and their dog and he was absolutley fine, not bothered at all.

Is it possible for a dog to hate a certain person but be fine with everyone else?
I do believe that if he takes any rehoming tests he would pass, but would he get that far or just be PTS because of his history.

I have a list of rescues to phone and find out what the policy is.

Thank you again for all the replies, you have been brilliant



I cant accept that such a fantastic dog has ended up like this.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

You have to ask yourself how could a responsible rescue safely home a dog with bite history like your dog?

Tempremant testing doesn't wipe out past actions. Cause if it happened once it can happen again. 

The only possible solution is for a vet to diagnose a serious medical condition which can be treated so that a recurrence can be totally ruled out


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Please do not take offence at my asking this, but is there ANY chance that your husband has ever shouted in temper at your dog, or jerked the lead while out walking, or anything which could have initiated this problem...?

I just ask because it sounds as though George is perfectly calm and fine in all other situations thus far, from what you say.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Claireglynn said:


> Strangly enough its my husband that took him for his walks most of the time and went running with him.
> I work all week but my husband works shifts meaning he is at home all day with George 6 days out of every 8.
> 
> At lunchtime i was attaching a dog gate to the kitchen door so even if he managed to open the kitchen door he couldnt get out just as id finished my husband got back from the doctors and as soon as George saw him he started barking at him, my husband stood there and George just kept barking and jumping up trying to get over the gate, so i shut the door and he stopped straight away.
> ...


you'll find that most have the same policies regarding dogs with bite history and i'm almost sure if you called breed rescue they'd tell you they couldn't take him and what they feel you should do though nothing is mentioned on their webpage.
have you spoken to his breeder , if so what did they say? because i think they should be your first port of call just so you can glean any kind of advice from them and then make a decision.
if your husband don't feel safe in his home how can you expect anyone else to be safe? if you rehome privately you have to be as honest as you can , get a contract drawn up and make sure he isn't homed around vulnerable people such as the elderly , or children.
being as your dog has so seriously bitten , his options are going to be very limited.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Is there any way your husband will agree to keep George just while the vet does blood tests etc?

Because without an assessment of this type, and/or also a behaviourist, I fear that George's fate is a bleak one.

Again, this is just a personal view, but I feel that after four years of this dog being a loving member of the family, he surely deserves to have the behaviour investigated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Is there any way your husband will agree to keep George just while the vet does blood tests etc?
> 
> Because without an assessment of this type, and/or also a behaviourist, I fear that George's fate is a bleak one.
> 
> Again, this is just a personal view, but I feel that after four years of this dog being a loving member of the family, he surely deserves to have the behaviour investigated.


it's a BIG ask though isn't it.
owning a dog should be a pleasure , not a complete and utter nightmare forced to be living in fear in your own home.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Nagini said:


> it's a BIG ask though isn't it.
> owning a dog should be a pleasure , not a complete and utter nightmare forced to be living in fear in your own home.


George could be muzzled when the husband is around, since it does seem as though it's only with the husband that there is a problem. I'm not for a moment suggesting that the OP and her husband should keep George long term, but after four years, I think the very least that should be done is a medical check.

I also wonder if there is ANY chance that the husband ever got impatient with the dog or shouted - no offence intended at all OP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> George could be muzzled when the husband is around, since it does seem as though it's only with the husband that there is a problem. I'm not for a moment suggesting that the OP and her husband should keep George long term, but after four years, I think the very least that should be done is a medical check.
> 
> I also wonder if there is ANY chance that the husband ever got impatient with the dog or shouted - no offence intended at all OP.


realistically it's not a longterm fix though is it. a dog should not have to be forced to wear a muzzle around it's family (could make the problem worse) and a family with a young child shouldn't have to be living like this.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Nagini said:


> realistically it's not a longterm fix though is it. a dog should not have to be forced to wear a muzzle around it's family (could make the problem worse) and a family with a young child shouldn't have to be living like this.


But I've stated that it shouldn't be 'long term'. I've advised the OP to do this *just while the medical tests are being done.*


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with all the posters who have suggested a full and thorough medical check and with the advice about a behaviourist, but I will be brutally honest and say if there is no medical reason for the dog to turn like that I wouldnt keep it. A dog has to be able to be 100% trusted especially around small children. I hope you get this resolved soon,must be very difficult for you.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Claireglynn said:


> Strangly enough its my husband that took him for his walks most of the time and went running with him.
> I work all week but my husband works shifts meaning he is at home all day with George 6 days out of every 8.
> 
> At lunchtime i was attaching a dog gate to the kitchen door so even if he managed to open the kitchen door he couldnt get out just as id finished my husband got back from the doctors and as soon as George saw him he started barking at him, my husband stood there and George just kept barking and jumping up trying to get over the gate, so i shut the door and he stopped straight away.
> ...


OP- I can only stress again that you MUST get this dog thoroughly checked out by a vet, including asking for the full blood panel and other relevant tests that I and other posters mentioned in previous posts.

I would bet that the rescue centres you contact will tell you that they cannot accommodate him. If you know what you are dealing with (medically- if I have correctly interpreted what you have described as being the case- a DRASTIC and SUDDEN behaviour change which is very recent, this case is ringing ALL the alarm bells for some kind of medical complication being involved). 
Please get him checked and thoroughly. It is vital!
Once you have done so and know what you are dealing with, I would think that by coordinating with the breeder and any breed rescue contacts they might have and a behaviourist (and any contacts they might have) you might have a better chance of finding somewhere where he can be safely placed.



goodvic2 said:


> Tempremant testing doesn't wipe out past actions. Cause if it happened once it can happen again.
> 
> The only possible solution is for a vet to diagnose a serious medical condition which can be treated so that a recurrence can be totally ruled out


A few points:
1. A certified, scientific behavioural assessment is more than 'temperament testing'. Just for the record.
2. Whilst it is true to say that "because an incident has once happened, it is possible for it to reoccur again", it is ALSO possible to say that "even though an incident has never happened, it still could yet happen". 
It's like the saying "My dog isn't capable of biting"... Really, well he does have teeth? Every dog has a different threshold, you just have to push some dogs ALOT more than others, because they are each individuals and their actions are decided by a wide variety of factors and variants present at the time. 
Tangent...
What I'm trying to say is... scientifically it is more accurate to say:


> Because if it happened once, if the same EXACT triggers, variants (emotional state of animal, medical state) and factors are presented once again, it will happen again. It is a predictable response.


One of the best behaviourists once told me "There are no unpredictable dogs, we just aren't always able to identify all of the variants, because we are humans and there are things we cannot see. There is always a reason."

3. The possibility of guaranteeing a medical regression being totally ruled out would depend entirely on the condition.



Nagini said:


> it's a BIG ask though isn't it.
> owning a dog should be a pleasure , not a complete and utter nightmare forced to be living in fear in your own home.


Yes, it is a big ask. Just to play devil's advocate though. This dog didn't ask to be born and it's actions were not consciously used to cause upset or be malicious. He is a dog. He had a problem, he reacted. Simple as that.

I wish the OP and the dog all the best with whichever avenue they choose to persue in such a difficult situation.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

To be completely honest he has never hit or physically hurt George in any way but yes he has been alot tuffer on him than me. 

I have asked/begged him to keep him while tests are done but there is no way he will agree. He wants him gone now.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Claireglynn said:


> I have asked/begged him to keep him while tests are done but there is no way he will agree. He wants him gone now.


Have you been able to contact the breeder?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I have seen the dramatic change that something as "simple" as a urine infection can have on the mental state of a human, and I've seen it more than once. I hope that medical examinations uncover the cause of your dogs behaviour as I honestly can't imagine the anguish that you must be going through.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

lemmsy said:


> Yes, it is a big ask. Just to play devil's advocate though. This dog didn't ask to be born and it's actions were not consciously used to cause upset or be malicious. He is a dog. He had a problem, he reacted. Simple as that.
> 
> I wish the OP and the dog all the best with whichever avenue they choose to persue in such a difficult situation.


whilst i agree , a family didn't ask to be living like this either , it's not right and certainly not fair. surely if it's a medical condition the dog would be attempting to attack/bite other family members , not just one. surely if given any more chances the next person may not be so lucky.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

OP, can I ask how your dogs is with strangers - out on walks or visitors to your home?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Claireglynn said:


> Is it possible for a dog to hate a certain person but be fine with everyone else?


If I had to guess - and this is nothing but an educated guess based on only what you have shared, I would say that this is breed traits gone awry exacerbated by handling practices not suited to the dog.

Rhodesians are classified as sighthounds but they have a strong mollosser background. These dogs were bred to protect and hunt. They were bred to not back down from a threat. A "might makes right" confrontational type attitude with these dogs can often backfire, and sometimes, when it does backfire, it REALLY backfires. 
A trainer friend of mine has worked with a lot of rhodies with aggression issues, and they can be perfectly lovely dogs, UNTIL you push them. Then they push back, and they know they're stronger and more powerful.

Again, I am not making a diagnosis of your situation, but there are hints in your posts that this may be what is going on. For example, the following:


Claireglynn said:


> my husband got back from the doctors and as soon as George saw him he started barking at him, *my husband stood there *and George just kept barking and jumping up trying to get over the gate, so i shut the door and he stopped straight away.


I can definitely see George seeing your husband's posture and simply standing there as a challenge.

The odds of a rescue taking on a dog with this kind of bite history are indeed very slim, but you'll never know unless you ask. 
Ideally the breeder would take this dog back. A responsible breeder would want to know about temperament or health issue in the line and would take responsibility for them. I sincerely hope this will be the case for you.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Having owned dogs all my life and been bit by 1 though only a snap and nothing like you describe. I have to say I understand your husband wanting rid of the dog. and that comes from someone who has never rehomed or got rid of any dog. It must be hard for you as the dog seems fine with you. You could try phoning places and asking what would happen to a dog that has bitten someone but is ok with most people. I have no idea if you can rehome him rather than have him PTS. You could try advertising him but you must be honest about why you need to rehome him and that is likely to put people off.

The only option to keeping him is if your husband is willing to get professional help to train the dog.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Claireglynn said:


> To be completely honest he has never hit or physically hurt George in any way* but yes he has been alot tuffer on him than me.
> *
> I have asked/begged him to keep him while tests are done but there is no way he will agree. He wants him gone now.


In what way has your husband been tougher....?

I really think there is a reason why your dog has a problem with your husband. Chances are, your dog gave some subtle warning signs over the past month or even longer, but these weren't picked up on - through no fault of yours, the signs may well have been extremely subtle.

Do you know anyone who is dog savvy who might possibly be able to look after George *while* medical tests are being done?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Lots of good advice here and I have tried to stay out of this one. I do agree with the previous poster who says all dogs can bite. It's just the threshold that differs.
I also agree that a sudden change in temperament and behaviour could be linked to a medical condition.
The one thing that bothers me greatly about this whole scenario, is not that the dog has bitten. It is the severity of the attack. And the way it was described, it was an attack rather than a bite.
I'm afraid I have to say that I could not consider rehoming a dog that had caused such damage, whatever the reason.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

koolchick said:


> You could try phoning places and asking what would happen to a dog that has bitten someone but is ok with most people.


You can't simply lump all bites together and have a 'catch all' policy.

The problem here is that a vast majority of bite incidents that occur are very low level bites that inflict minimal (if any) amounts of damage - ie the dog demonstrates a good degree of bite inhibition. We know the level of previous bites is very predictive of the level of future bites. In this particular case the bite was a high level bite (much more rare scenario).

So, we don't know why this dog bit. We don't know what will or will not trigger him to bite in the future, or how he would respond to appropriate behaviour modification and a secure management plan. BUT, what we can be fairly sure about is that IF this dog bites again, it is highly likely to be another very severe high level bite that does significant damage. This is why most behaviourists and trainers will want to know the level of damage previous bites inflicted before any other information.

Bottom line, if you rehome a dog who has a low level bite history, if you get it wrong and the dog does bite again, there is a very good chance the damage will be minimal, and this may be a risk that a rescue feels is ethically acceptable.

If on the other hand you can be reasonably sure that if you rehome a dog who if he triggers is likely to inflict very serious damage, there is a whole different level of moral culpability.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Claireglynn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure what to do and desperatly need help.
> 
> ...


1 go to vet for full check up
2 ask vet for referral to reputable behaviourist and/or
3 meanwhile contact Paddy Driscoll who is in your area for help

She is EXCELLENT and I can personally recommend her

One-to-One Behaviour Advice and Training


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> George could be muzzled when the husband is around, since it does seem as though it's only with the husband that there is a problem. I'm not for a moment suggesting that the OP and her husband should keep George long term, but after four years, I think the very least that should be done is a medical check.
> 
> I also wonder if there is ANY chance that the husband ever got impatient with the dog or shouted - no offence intended at all OP.


The problem is though that the dog really bit and caused severe damage. No one knows why he did it and if he does it again he could kill or seriously injure someone. We are not talking about a small or medium breed that snapped, we are talking about a full blown attack by a large dog.

It really does not matter whether the husband has inadvertently caused the problem, what happens when someone else does something the dog does not like.
Even if there is a medical problem the dog should not have inflicted that much damage - how could he ever be trusted again.

I am not a believer in any biter staying in family home, but for one that has done that I feel it is irresponsible to suggest that it should stay there.

One option would be to put him in kennels for a breathing space and get him to the vets from there. Only problem is what kennel owner would accept him!
When I had kennels I twice had dogs in that had shown aggression around children just so that the owners could work out what to do. Neither dog was any threat to an adult but in both cases the owners decided the responsible thing was to put to sleep. I also sadly had to do the same with my much loved collie. My daughter and her friends had to come first.


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

blossom21 said:


> I agree with all the posters who have suggested a full and thorough medical check and with the advice about a behaviourist, but I will be brutally honest and say if there is no medical reason for the dog to turn like that I wouldnt keep it. A dog has to be able to be 100% trusted especially around small children. I hope you get this resolved soon,must be very difficult for you.


Do you honestly think that a dog can be trusted 100%? I would never trust any dog, my own included, 100%. At the end of the day, it's an animal and can be provoked or made to react when you least expect it. Don't get me wrong, I'm completely comfortable around my dog and almost every other dog I come across, but I think you open yourself up to a potentially negative situation if you don't have some awareness that wonderful, loving, Fido may just have a bad day. It's not just dogs, I don't think you can trust any animal 100%.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It certainly wouldnt hurt to speak to the Rhodesian Ridgeback welfare Trust.

They dont only re-home Ridgebacks but also offer help and advice, from years of experience with the breed, and/or will put you in touch with someone.
Contact details are on the link.

Welfare Trust GB

Welfare Trust GB

With a bite history they may not take him, but there is no harm in speaking to them for advice.


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just in response to the vet recommendation. I've been reminded of a situation where a friend was badly bitten by his black lab, who had been with them for about 10 years and was always classed as the world's best dog! My friend was walking him and had to give him a verbal telling off for doing something naughty (I can't remember what it was) and the dog quite literally, took half his hand off. 

The next stop following the hospital was the vets and they found out after numerous tests that the dog was suffering from kidney failure. Sadly, he had to be PTS due to the illness, but it was the full explanation for his reaction. 

In the nicest possible way, I hope you can find a medical explanation for George's behaviour, but one that is treatable because at least it'll give you the answer/reason that you are naturally desperately searching for.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the situation you are in. I couldn't imagine my 'baby' Flynn (60kgs) doing this to someone but still being my usual, loving pet to me and what I would feel like knowing he had to go or be PTS. The whole situation must be so unbearable for you - massive hugs and sorrow for what you are going through and for what your husband has been through too. xx

I do however agree that the 'stance' your OH took when your dog 'went off' at him the other side of the dog gate is hard for me to understand  why would he just stand in a confrontational position, no offence but that seems like goading the dog on. If he has done similar things to this dog who is such a powerful breed in the past then maybe that would explain why the dog has now lost all control around this one particular person. Perhaps there has been a 'stand off' more often than you would know, since you are not always around and as you are always loving and kind towards your dog he may feel your OH is a threat to you too.
Men can do some stupid things when around large dogs, I know with Flynn how completely strange men have asked to stroke him and then grabbed both cheeks and roughed up his head - ridiculous thing to do and now I don't let men touch him because if he did react it would be deemed his fault! That kind of reaction from a man isn't being cruel but it's being ignorant to the fact that it's being extremely impolite and something I would never do with a dog that wasn't mine let alone one I'd just met who also happens to be huge. What a man thinks is acceptable we women often think is not and I would wonder why your dog has singled out your OH above everyone else - there MUST be a reason. You shouldn't have to watch your every move around your dogs but my Mals don't like us 'roughing' each other up in fun so we don't ever do it, it's neither fair on them to be riled up and could be dangerous if they took it seriously - they are big dogs and even a nip could do a lot of damage. The towel flicking incident, did your OH know the dog may react, had done similar before, does he occasionally wind the dog up for fun? - just asking and not being judgemental but some people find it amusing to see how a dog reacts in certain circumstances and do so as a game.

If it were medical I would have expected him to be generally grumpy to other people too, even if only occasionally but you say he is not, that's what I can't get to grips with. 
I think a vet check would definitely be in order but I do understand where your OH is at the moment and can see why he doesn't want him in the house any more. It's also hard to expect anyone to take him on because if he did decide he didn't like them and randomly attacked you now know the damage he is capable of.

Terrible situation all round but I'm still suspicious as to why he has singled out your OH, unless of course other posters are correct in assuming a pregnancy is in progress.

I fell so sorry for you, my heart goes out to you being in such an awful position.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

lemmsy said:


> Goodvic, I'm sorry, you're probably not going to like me saying this. Please don't take offence...
> BUT...
> An internet forum is NOT the place to be advising someone (that you don't know with a dog that you similarly don't know) to have that dog PTS.
> What your husband thinks is also irrelevant.
> ...


Just out of curiosity why is it ok to say "rehome, rehab etc" without having clapped eyes on said dog but not have the opinion that a dog who can do that much damage as described should be PTS?

You come on a forum looking for opinions of a situation you describe, there will always be differences in those opinions, does not make one opinion right/wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Just out of curiosity why is it ok to say "rehome, rehab etc" without having clapped eyes on said dog but not have the opinion that a dog who can do that much damage as described should be PTS?
> 
> You come on a forum looking for opinions of a situation you describe, there will always be differences in those opinions, does not make one opinion right/wrong.


Not to speak for Lemmsy, but I'm of the opinion that no one who is not a qualified trainer/behaviorist, who has actually evaluated the dog in person, has any business giving out specific behavioral advice for dangerous issues. Generalized advice is fine, but has to be worded carefully so as not to be taken as specific advice for that specific dog.

This is one of the dangers of forums IMO. Those who are qualified to give specific advice know not to, which means those who are not as qualified end up getting more "air time" often to the detriment of the dog and family involved.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Lexiedhb said:


> Just out of curiosity why is it ok to say "rehome, rehab etc" without having clapped eyes on said dog but not have the opinion that a dog who can do that much damage as described should be PTS?
> 
> You come on a forum looking for opinions of a situation you describe, there will always be differences in those opinions, does not make one opinion right/wrong.


Hi, 
Just for the record, I didn't actually suggest rehoming or rehabbing the dog. 
I merely gave GENERALIZED advice to manage the situation and keep everyone safe short term, to contact their vet and a certified/highly qualified and experienced behaviourist to assess the dog. 
I am of the opinion that nobody who is not first a qualified and experienced behavioural counsellor/assessor and second has actually seen the dog and evaluated it, should be giving any detailed and specific to that case advice about what to do with the dog LONG TERM. 
Guidelines on a forum for giving advice on cases should be to "DO NO HARM" (to the dog OR PEOPLE) and give general advice for good reputable professionals to contact who will be able to help them, with their expertise decide which option is in the best interests of the dog and the rest of the family. 
I'm not against humane euthanasia when it is in best interests of the dog but a forum is not the place to be advising someone to have their dog euthanized!

Giving specific advice such as "I think you should have your dog put to sleep" or to advertise him on a rehoming site or posting a rehab plan is foolish. 
This case needs the professionals and so thus those that do have experience in behaviour modification, training and/or indeed, working with difficult dogs, will know not to give any specific advise because you simply do not know 100% what is going on without seeing and evaluating the dog, meeting the people, having the health checks done. You don't know what you are dealing with. Simple as. 

ETA: Ouesi- you beat me to it! Cheers. Very true.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I think it is ok to say what you'd do if you found yourself in that situation. Hopefully no one is ever going to read a post and think 'must do that...' (I say hopefully!) I do think the 'do no harm' should also relate to fact there is a small child in the house. To advise rehab and to find out something went wrong and the child was the next victim would be heartbreaking.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> I think it is ok to say what you'd do if you found yourself in that situation. Hopefully no one is ever going to read a post and think 'must do that...' (I say hopefully!) I do think the 'do no harm' should also relate to fact there is a small child in the house. To advise rehab and to find out something went wrong and the child was the next victim would be heartbreaking.


Ahhh maybe this is key...... to say "I would have it PTS/ rehomed/taken to the vet IN YOUR SHOES" rather than "You SHOULD........"


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> 1 go to vet for full check up
> 2 ask vet for referral to reputable behaviourist and/or
> 3 meanwhile contact Paddy Driscoll who is in your area for help
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this. I went to see Paddy for a 1-2-1 session a few weeks ago & she is fantastic.

OP - am so sorry to hear what has happened, this must be such a difficult time for you all.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Firstly I'm so sorry that you have found yourself in this situation OP. It also strikes me as commendable that you are showing commitment to your dog, lots of people would just PTS with no further thoughts. 

Lots of posters have mentioned some specific health tests that can be carried out on your dog, do you plan to go ahead with these? Have you been in touch with any behaviourists? I really and truly think this would be a good choice of action at this point. If your partner wants the dog out the house asap you may as well start the tests now to get the results back quickly, and to show your partner that you are at least trying to sort the situation. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

sbonnett76 said:


> Do you honestly think that a dog can be trusted 100%? I would never trust any dog, my own included, 100%. At the end of the day, it's an animal and can be provoked or made to react when you least expect it. Don't get me wrong, I'm completely comfortable around my dog and almost every other dog I come across, but I think you open yourself up to a potentially negative situation if you don't have some awareness that wonderful, loving, Fido may just have a bad day. It's not just dogs, I don't think you can trust any animal 100%.


Maybe I didnt put that well or perhaps you took my post out of context. What I meant was I would have to have firm trust maybe 100% was the wrong term. I do trust my dog because A) I never leave the grandchildren alone with him B) If he was feeling harassed I would remove him from the situation. Im well aware no dog is perfect.:yesnod:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the op is stuck between a rock and a hard place because I feel her OH will be calling the shots on this and she has already mentioned he said 'what's the point if he's going anyway' so I think there will be little she can do. 

Heartbreaking all round for her.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

op i really really feel for you, i have a dog that is classed as dangerous, never been so to the family but will try to bite visitors and people whilst out walking, inside the house with people he knows he is the most loving dog i have ever known
blitz had the blood tests they came back clear and as a last chance he is seeing a behaviourist
and this is the last chance because i fear and know that if he got the chance to bite someone he would do it bad
its like living with a ticking bomb
if this does not work he will be pts, sounds harsh i know because i love this dog dearly and have spent so much time breaking my heart over this
please do not re home him unless he has been tested or seen by a behaviourist and worked with, its not fair on the dog or the people you re home him too

ii know you love your dog as much as i love mine, but its time to make a decision


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

blitzens mum said:


> op i really really feel for you, i have a dog that is classed as dangerous, never been so to the family but will try to bite visitors and people whilst out walking, inside the house with people he knows he is the most loving dog i have ever known
> blitz had the blood tests they came back clear and as a last chance he is seeing a behaviourist
> and this is the last chance because i fear and know that if he got the chance to bite someone he would do it bad
> its like living with a ticking bomb
> ...




Guess I just don't understand how a decision can be made until the OP has all the facts - i.e. whether the dog has an undiagnosed medical condition.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> I think it is ok to say what you'd do if you found yourself in that situation. Hopefully no one is ever going to read a post and think 'must do that...' (I say hopefully!) I do think the 'do no harm' should also relate to fact there is a small child in the house. *To advise rehab and to find out something went wrong and the child was the next victim would be heartbreaking.*


Well, but that's the thing. You wouldn't advise rehab either. 
You don't advise ANYTHING specific when all you have to go on is a few forum posts. 
You simply advise that someone qualified evaluate the dog, give their educated opinion of possible outcomes, and the owners proceed from there. But again, based on a thorough evaluation from someone qualified to do so, not based on a few forum posts without ever laying eyes on the dog.

What makes a dog a good candidate for rehabilitation after a serious bite depends on many, multi-faceted factors, not just the severity of the bite.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> [/I][/B]
> 
> Guess I just don't understand how a decision can be made until the OP has all the facts - i.e. whether the dog has an undiagnosed medical condition.


thats what i'm saying tho, something has to be done now for the dog, medically, or behaviour wise, but it is unfair to pass the dog and problems on to someone else, where something seriously may happen. i know my dog and i feel at the moment i am the only one that can keep him safe. i could not take the risk of re homing him knowing that he could seriously do some damage if theres one slip up with him


----------



## sammypenny (Oct 19, 2012)

Lots of opinions here, i dont know your dog or your family so i cant even begin to say what i think you should do. All i know is that i love my puppy even though he's only been here a short time. But i love my children so much more than I will ever love an animal, and my husband. If something like this happened when our dog was 4. All i would do is think.....ok am i willing to put my hands up in a+e and look at the doctors, when my kid has severe damage done and say....he has hurt one of us before but i was hoping with training he would get better. The answer for me would be no.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> [/I][/B]
> 
> Guess I just don't understand how a decision can be made until the OP has all the facts - i.e. whether the dog has an undiagnosed medical condition.


had the dog (god forbid) attacked the child in the same way it attacked an adult member of the family , i'm assuming it would be a VERY easy decision to make.
it's pointless saying ''that didn't happen'' because the family are living in a very real situation where it could


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Nagini said:


> had the dog (god forbid) attacked the child in the same way it attacked an adult member of the family , i'm assuming it would be a VERY easy decision to make.
> it's pointless saying ''that didn't happen'' because the family are living in a very real situation where it could


*But nobody is saying the family should keep the dog!*

All some of us are advising is that the dog needs and deserves thorough medical testing.

While this is being done, of course the dog should be muzzled and/or kept separate from the child and husband.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

For me the issue would be still not having 110% trust in the dog - from the husbands point of view, even if an underlying medical condition was found. I imagine he will always be on edge- even if there is a "reason" for the behaviour.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> For me the issue would be still not having 110% trust in the dog - from the husbands point of view, even if an underlying medical condition was found. I imagine he will always be on edge- even if there is a "reason" for the behaviour.


I agree that the husband will probably continue to be tense. But again, I don't think anyone is suggesting this family keep this dog.

The medical tests could hopefully be done swiftly; after four years of being a loving dog, I think George deserves that, and hopefully if a 'reason' for his behaviour is found, it might improve his chances of being taken on by a rescue or an experienced owner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> *But nobody is saying the family should keep the dog!*
> 
> All some of us are advising is that the dog needs and deserves thorough medical testing.
> 
> While this is being done, of course the dog should be muzzled and/or kept separate from the child and husband.


with a 4 year old child in the house it's going to be very difficult , they don't really understand the concept of not opening doors , keeping them closed , why the dog has to be muzzled etc.
OP would still need to keep the dog whilst tests are carried out , results from which may not be back for weeks!


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

when i had blitzys blood done it took 3 weeks for the results


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

blitzens mum said:


> when i had blitzys blood done it took 3 weeks for the results


exactly , it's a massive ask with a four year old child in the home who isn't really old enough to fully appreciate the present dangers of being expected not to open doors , closing doors behind them , not opening safety gates , not closing gates and not removing a muzzle.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

blitzens mum said:


> when i had blitzys blood done it took 3 weeks for the results


Meanwhile when I had my dog's bloodwork done (one sample of which was sent to the USA) I had the results back in:

Sample sent to USA- 3 days after arrival at USA labs (sent with priority international courriers it took two days to get there) with results and analysis sent to me by email and a copy also forwarded to my practice vet.

UK samples (used for several tests)- came back to me within 4 days.

Although perhaps the tests you had done for your dog were different to mine, hence difference in timescales?


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> To advise rehab and to find out something went wrong and the child was the next victim would be heartbreaking.


Nobody has advised rehab! All I and others have suggested is to contact a professional and veterinarians who can help them decide which route to pursue in a very difficult situation, in addition to management/safety suggestions to keep everybody safe in the very short term whilst this is being arranged.

One thing I don't think some people are appreciating is that in cases like these, even if , for instance a medical report flagged up some kind of neurological issue (or even if not) and qualified behavioural counsellor assessed that it would probably be in the best interests of family and dog to euthanize, it really can help the family to have the support of a very qualified experienced person who is confirming to them that the measure they are taking is (in their opinion) a necessary one. It can take away to extent some of the feelings of guilt and a bit of the grief in what is an absolutely awful situation and perhaps help them to remember the good times they had with the dog rather than it always being a raw point. 
Similarly should the med tests flag up something treatable (or not) and the behaviourist assess that the dog could be placed with a very experienced individual (and said behaviourist offer to help/share contacts/vet any potentials) then this may also help the family come to terms with a very difficult situation.

Basically, on a forum we are not qualified to give specific instructions on how to deal with a case like this!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

OP how are you getting on? We are all thinking of you.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

CheddarS said:


> OP how are you getting on? We are all thinking of you.


I'm glad somebody asked


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Pixieandbow said:


> I'm glad somebody asked


Just makes me so sad...as I have a very challenging dog (although starting to understand his frustration). I really hope it resolves but suspect it is too late.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Lots of good wishes from folk on this forum for the OP and George.


OP if you're reading this, we are thinking of you and George.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Claireglynn hasn't been on since 7pm yesterday, I have a feeling the news isn't going to be good and that's why. 

Hugs again op and whatever happens/ed we all know you have tried to sort something out. xx


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Malmum said:


> Claireglynn hasn't been on since 7pm yesterday, I have a feeling the news isn't going to be good and that's why.
> 
> Hugs again op and whatever happens/ed we all know you have tried to sort something out. xx


It's so sad. I read all the posts but didn't have any advice to offer. At least she knows she has lots of support here


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your support and kind words, i have spoke to 4 behavioural experts and all have asked the same thing "are you aware of any medical condition with you?" which i am not (well at the moment).
George has been so gentle with me this week, so so licky and just wants to lie next to me.
I love him so so much, it hurts.
My husband is away at the moment but is back tomorrow so i have held fire on anything until i speak to him. I tried to contact the breeder but the number we had is disconnected and i cant find any details for her past 2010.
I have found a Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue, but i cant bring myself to call them, because it then makes it reality that hes going. Husband will have to phone them i think.
If i didnt have a young son, he would not be going anywhere regardless but i do and i just couldnt live with myself if anything happened. But if we rehomed him i will never forgive myself either, i have failed him. Every christmas, his birthday, everytime i see another ridgeback will be heartbreaking to.

Sorry i have not replied sooner, i just cant put into words how difficult this is for me.
In a way i wish he had shown some aggression towards me the last few days, it would make it slightly easier but all he has shown me is love.
One thing a dog does is protect and he would do that with his life, if he was protecting me that night (he didnt need to, but if he thought he was), he protected me and now im getting rid, what a way to thank him. Or was it pure aggression, in which case why didnt he touch me. Sorry if im waffling here, its just so hard to grasp and im looking for any excuse for him because he is a great dog and my best friend.

Thank you all again, i am amazed by the responce and cant thank you all enough.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh Claire, so hard. If you PM me the breeder's name / kennel name I may, just may be able to find out where they are for you.

RR rescue may be able to offer advice and support as to which direction to take perhaps. Only you can decide what that direction is, but they know the breed and may assist you in your decision.

I am so sorry .


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Have you spoken to a vet at all Claire? I think that might be helpful as you could discuss which tests need doing, if you're going down that route. While, so so sadly, you may not remain George's owner, he *might* still have a happy life with someone else if you can start to get to the bottom of what happened with your husband.

I would also urge you to call breed rescue - they are very experienced and may be able to offer you a lot of support and advice. And again - it's another possible route for George.

I am so sorry for your situation. 

While of course it was a serious bite and awful incident, not all dogs that bite are beyond help. Explore all your options, is I guess what I'm trying to say.

Please do keep us posted x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh Claire I can hardly see through my tears to write. I don't have a husband but I did once and raised my four children around dogs of all breeds and of course they would always have to come first. An attack out of the blue like that could cost a child it's life and a risk you just cannot take, I understand that completely. If it is a medical condition it is a tragedy for it not to be diagnosed and hopefully if he goes to a rescue they may be able to seek veterinary help for your boy. 

This reminds me of a young, dearly loved Mal I knew of who's aggression started with the odd growl out of the blue and escalated to no one being able to get near him, the RSPCA or the police wouldn't help his owners. They struggled to muzzle this poor boy and had to walk him two miles in a terrible state to a vet, he went even madder when they tried to get him in the car. His aggression involved all family member and got worse within days. He was PTS he was in such a state but on post mortem was found to have an aggressive brain tumour - the family were heartbroken and he was just over one year old. He was a model dog leading up to this. 

I'm telling you this in the hope that you'll understand why it would dangerous to keep your boy or re home him, that even though his aggression is aimed at your OH it could possibly involve someone else in the future. 

I'm so sad for you and I know how special a dogs love can be. I have six here but one very very close to me that even thinking about losing him years down the line reduces me to tears at times. I cannot imagine the pain you feel right now and wish you were near to have an understanding shoulder to cry on. xx

I know you can't keep him and because of that you have to hold on to the possibility that next time it could be someone else, even you if there is a neurological reason behind this behaviour. If it is a tumour he could react again at any time so be careful yourself too. xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Have you spoken to a vet at all Claire? I think that might be helpful as you could discuss which tests need doing, if you're going down that route. While, so so sadly, you may not remain George's owner, he *might* still have a happy life with someone else if you can start to get to the bottom of what happened with your husband.
> 
> I would also urge you to call breed rescue - they are very experienced and may be able to offer you a lot of support and advice. And again - it's another possible route for George.
> 
> ...


I do agree with OBAYL, to be exemplary for 4 years and have a sudden change in behaviour in the last month ending with the attack the other day, I would think there is a possibility that it could be something medical. As said I can see your OHs point of view it is frightening and with a young child it cant be ignored and is worrying, but it just seems odd that an exemplary dog should suddenly change with no reason.

We have had cases on here with dogs that had a sudden switch and went for someone. One was a family member who was staying and their rottie. When they took him for a vet check he was found to have a heart condition, had not give them any reason other then the behaviour switch that he was even ill and it was a serious heart problem too. Later he did die from it but they knew the reason at least. So it can and does happen. There was an Akita too who suddenly started going for the owner and it turned out to be hypo thyroid after treatment they were fine again. Its completely right your OH and son shouldnt be put at risk, but if you could get tests done and problems ruled in or out it may make things easier to make the right decision.

Rescues may not take him with a bite history its very true and I agree its more then they dare if the dog is dangerous and too much of a liability but if there is a treatable medical problem it may be a different story.

The Ridgie breed rescues and welfare dont just rehome dogs they also offer help and advice in general usually if you are having a crisis and in the main most will give you honest advice based on years of experiennce with the breed.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Any news at all OP? Hope you are OK x.


----------



## Gick (Jan 25, 2013)

I have read this thread for the first time today and feel very much for the OP in her dilemma.

I am neither an expert on dog behaviour nor Ridgebacks as some on here are or seem to think they are, so I will not advise, nor give an opinion.

I wish only to put forward a possibility that occurred to me at the very beginning and which I believe was mentioned by several of the behaviourists that the OP has contacted.

Is it possible that you are pregnant, beginning menopause (sorry don't know your age) or another condition that has or might need investigating? Likewise, does your husband have good health other than the nasty wound on his bicep?***

What was the attitude of your dog when outside with your husband ALONE immediately prior to this incident. My suggestion is that if there was NO sign, however insignificant at the time, that his attitude was different when alone with him, as you say it is with you alone, it could be a pick up of attitude change when you are together. (Sorry if this sounds a criticism of your relations). I realize these are personal questions and only asked in attempt to focus your mind on other possibilities

*** *Please do not let the following upset you, it is an illustration of the ability of animals above that of humans*

In relation to this point, may I mention that Lovely Old Meg became massively possessive of my brother-in-law in 2004/5 when he became ill despite doctors not finding a cause for some vague symptoms until well into 2005 when it sadly was too late.

New Girl Nala was a bit funny with my sister when we visited her 3 weeks ago, looking at her then going to lie behind her chair, coming back and looking at her then going behind again. At the time, due to her only recently being re-homed, we just put it down to a quirk in her behaviour. My sister began to show signs of stress over the last two weeks and was seen by three different doctors, two at home on Sunday and Monday because she kept being sick and could not keep her balance.

Again it was put down to stress based depression. On Tuesday morning, 12 hours after last doctor's visit, I spent the morning with her and was unhappy as she had what I would think of as signs of a CVA, so rang for a ambulance and insisted that she be taken to A&E for further check up. A CT scan revealed a brain tumour. Fortunately it appears to be isolated with no metastasis to other organs and hopefully will be surgically dealt with this week.

I do not relate this to be alarmist, just to point out that maybe there could be some thing physical in either of you as an alternative to the dog which he has identified and he is confused as to how to deal with it.

I sincerely pray that your situation will be resolved positively.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Gick said:


> I have read this thread for the first time today and feel very much for the OP in her dilemma.
> 
> I am neither an expert on dog behaviour nor Ridgebacks as some on here are or seem to think they are, so I will not advise, nor give an opinion.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say I think this is a superb post.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to update you all on what has happened.
Husband got back on Thursday and we sat down and talked about everything that you have asked/mentioned and he turned round and said that he did not want to rehome George without trying first so we rang a behaviourist and went along to see him on Friday.
After spending over an hour with him, he said that he believes George has a form of sexual dominance aggression.
He said alot of things that i cant say online at the moment (but will update in the near future) that were true before i had even mentioned them to him.
He strongly recommended booking George in for neutering which he is certain will rule out this behaviour and have blood works done at the same time just to rule out a medical condition.
George is booked in a week on monday for both of these to be done and a full check up.
Once George has been neutered and recovered from the op and we hopefully have the all clear from the blood works he will attending behavioural classes just to be sure.
The behaviouist has also said until he is neutered my husband is best staying away from him just incase, especially when i am in the house and to walk him late at night to avoid contact with men.

This is Georges last chance though, if the blood works comes back all clear and he shows any form of aggression after the neuter then he will be rehomed. I will have no doubts that we have done all we can for him. So heres fingers crossed.

Thank you all for all your help, i will keep you all updated


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Gick said:


> I have read this thread for the first time today and feel very much for the OP in her dilemma.
> 
> I am neither an expert on dog behaviour nor Ridgebacks as some on here are or seem to think they are, so I will not advise, nor give an opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for writing this, it must of been hard to put into words and share with us and i am sorry for the loss and heartbreak your family has been through and is currently going through. I really hope everything goes well this week.
You are very much along the right lines here with what the behaviourist has said, and with what i am going through (nothing negative), i promise i will update soon though with all the details.
I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you for the update. Please keep them coming


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you have decided to get him checked out, hope you get to the bottom of whats cuasing it and you can resolve the problems.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i have everything crossed for you


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for updating us; I really do hope that you find out what is going on with George x


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sory forgot to add the behaviourist also said that he did not see him as any threat to children however try to avoid contact until he is recovered fully from the op.
I know some people may not agree to us keeping him with a child in the house but i believe that loving, gentle, caring dog is still in there and he just needs alittle help.
George is still very gentle and licky with me and has not shown any problems since the attack last friday.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update OP. 

I'm pretty surprised that your behaviourist has suggesting neutering before checking blood work (especially in a case of this kind). I would have thought that ruling out other medical factors would be paramount to be honest. 
A reputable behaviourist wouldn't want to talk about diagnoses before ruling out medical factors, especially in a case of this kind.
The "sexual dominance aggression" diagnosis he has given you is also a bit suspect for me. . 

Is this behaviourist a member of a reputable board of behavioural counsellors, the APDT/APBC/COAPE?

All the best


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Than you so much for posting this update - you must have enough on your hands right now.

Fingers tightly, tightly crossed that everything you are trying will help!


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope everything works out as you want it to. Everyone on here knows how hard this has been for all of you, we are all behind you every step of the way


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just please be careful. Have just googled about dealing with aggression in dogs, and the first site I went into very quickly started talking about dominating the dog, pack order, lowering the dog's status, etc. 

I am a total novice, but really believe those methods have been seriously discredited over recent years and can lead down a dangerous path. Ask lots of questions about what sort of practises the behaviouralist is going to suggest, case studies, etc. 

Good luck.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

He did say about getting the blood work done first (which is the normal way to go about it) however his wife is a vet and after discussing it with her they mutually agreed that due to the attack the neutering was urgent and they believe that with all the details it is behavioural rather than medical.
I also discussed it with the vet before booking in for the neuter and they rang me back and said it is best to book straight in for neuter and blood works together due to the urgency.
They said he will have a medical first before going under the GA.
If i had any doubts i would hold off neutering but will all the details the vets and behaviourist gave me i am 100% behind them.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Claireglynn said:


> He did say about getting the blood work done first (which is the normal way to go about it) however his wife is a vet and after discussing it with her they mutually agreed that due to the attack the neutering was urgent and they believe that with all the details it is behavioural rather than medical.
> I also discussed it with the vet before booking in for the neuter and they rang me back and said it is best to book straight in for neuter and blood works together due to the urgency.
> They said he will have a medical first before going under the GA.
> If i had any doubts i would hold off neutering but will all the details the vets and behaviourist gave me i am 100% behind them.


Sounds like you have a good support group there which is great 

I do understand what LURCHERLAD means. Alas there are trainers out there who put every issue down to 'dominance' and use this as a 'one size fits all' method.

Doubt that approach would ever work well with a Ridgeback anyway.

But it's excellent that your dog is having the full bloodwork done etc and hopefully the neutering will help too.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So glad that you are going to have George checked with bloods and the neutering may be beneficial too. Time will tell only don't expect the neutering to kiçk in immediately because hormones will still be in his body for a while, my vet said a few weeks afterwards. 

Keeping everything crossed for all of you and think your OH is wonderful to try and help Georgre considering how afraid of him he must be at present. George is obviously very much loved and I hope he repays you for your understanding.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well for everybody who has suggested a behaviourist, the OP has done it 

Dominance aggression... Usually would be jumped on

OP you are a lovely person but if this is a dominance problem then neutering alone is not the answer. 

I will say no more but to add that I think this is a terrible decision you have made and if this is put down to dominance aggression then you have a dangerous dog. 

Your husband obviously thinks the world of you


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It sounds to me like George has become protective of you and your son. Probably because you are with George most of the time.

I would agree with others get him vet checked to ensure there are no underlaying health issues. If not, then I would seek a good behavourist.

Your husband not going into the kitchen imo will reinforce the dog's perception of his territory.

We had minor issues with Duke. He tried to claim the settee, comical yes but we nipped it in the bud.

We totally missed the signs with one of my parent's Border Collies Shep, he adopted my son as his. The bond was lovely to see, he would go for anyone who came near the pram, again we were fine with that, no-one would be able to take my son without my knowledge or consent. However one evening my son was laying on the rug Shep lay next to him with his head on my son - so cute. Not so great when I tried to get to my son, to get him ready for bed. No way was Shep letting him come to me. To the point of full on growling, snarling and snapping. If I had have pushed it I am sure I would have been bit. I had to call mum as he was her dog. Shep was never as protective over my son after that.

Dogs do sometimes feel it is there job to protect their family, unfortunately some dogs choose particular members of the family, I don't understand dogs enough to know why, all we do is go back to basics, remove the problem ie we stopped Duke from getting onto the settee ad lib he had to be invited. Trying to reinforce the settee is mine not his.

I wish I could offer help and constructive advice. I hope you are able to resolve the problem to the benefit of you and your a family and the dog.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Just read through the thread , hope there is a safe /happy outcome to what has happened, my concern would be as the OP said her hubby was playing and flicked her with a tea towel, before all this happened, did the dog take this as she was being attacked by her hubby?could this have been what made the dog attack the hubby? what will happen if the OP has to shout at her child, or the child throws a tantrum? will the dog attack one of them ? i know from all posts that this is a much loved dog , but i personally could not risk the damage that was done to happen to anyone in my family.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

(


goodvic2 said:


> Well for everybody who has suggested a behaviourist, the OP has done it
> 
> Dominance aggression... Usually would be jumped on


And with good reason. 
Anyone with any decent knowledge of animal behaviour science in relation to dogs would be concerned about such a (mis)diagnosis.

OP, if I were you I would definitely consider contacting another behaviourist (reputable one registered with either the APDT, APBC or COAPE) for a second opinion.

All the best.


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just wanted to add how pleased I am that you, your husband and George have a plan. No one knows what the future will hold, but you said exactly what I had thought - if this next course of action doesn't work, you know you have tried everything. No one would expect anymore from you. 

You must go with what feels right for your dog and human family as you know them best and I truly hope you can all get through this together. 

Out of interest, your behaviourists partner who is a vet. Are they doing the operation and are they your usual vet?

Best of luck to you all and please, please keep us posted.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

The vet that is doing the neutering is not the behaviouists wife no, and she does not work at the surgery that i go to. She has recently given up work i believe to concentrate on the behaviour and rehoming centre that they run together.
The behaviourist was recommended to us by someone at my husbands work, and also 2 girls at my work have been to him with problems before which were quickly solved. The vets i go to also said they know him and have recommended him before.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Claireglynn said:


> The vet that is doing the neutering is not the behaviouists wife no, and she does not work at the surgery that i go to. She has recently given up work i believe to concentrate on the behaviour and rehoming centre that they run together.
> The behaviourist was recommended to us by someone at my husbands work, and also 2 girls at my work have been to him with problems before which were quickly solved. The vets i go to also said they know him and have recommended him before.


You're doing all you possibly can for George 

Must be very stressful for you and your husband and also George. Please know that we are all thinking of you and keeping our fingers tightly crossed


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck Claire, really rooting for you here and hope you see a change in George over the coming months. You are at least giving him a chance and for that you and your OH are showing you obviously know this attack is completely out of character for George. Well done on all you're doing. 

ETA - I understand and agree with previous posts that you are taking a risk here so please keep everyone safe from George (including yourself) while you attempt this rehab process. I'm pretty sure you will.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Claireglynn said:


> The behaviourist was recommended to us by someone at my husbands work, and also 2 girls at my work have been to him with problems before which were quickly solved. The vets i go to also said they know him and have recommended him before.


Unfortunately many vets know very little about behaviour and so the "behaviourists" they recommend or use for referrals are not always sound choices. 
Again, I'd personally be thinking of contacting another, from one of the associations listed above in previous post (these behaviourists will have been assessed by above associations, the CAPBT members are required to have a certain set of advanced qualifications and relevant experience, APBC usually require higher education, graduate level qualifications, preferably a relevant degree, assessment and of course relevant experience. These are highly qualified and experienced individuals).
CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers
Local Dog Trainers
APBC Members by Region | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

All credit to you, doing the very best you can for your dog and family. Goes without saying that it'll be important to make sure you have management tools/procedures in place in order to keep everyone safe for the meantime. But you know this already. 

All the best.


----------

